# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Духовные имена

## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

Харе Кришна! Почему в женских духовных именах иногда в конце стоит "деви даси", а иногда просто "даси"? "Даси" это служанка, понятно, а "деви даси"?

----------


## Nityananda dasi

Харе Кришна, Ирина! Вы правильно понимаете, что "даси" - это служанка и, соответственно, "дас" - это слуга. Это и есть наши имена. Некоторые преданные шутят, что мы все однофамильцы "дас" и "даси" :-)
"Деви" относится не столько к нам, сколько к тому, кому мы служим. Например, если имя преданной "Лакшми деви даси", то это означает, что она служанка Лакшми деви. Деви - это сама Лакшми, а мы "даси".
Если имя преданной "Нитьянанда даси", то это значит, что она служанка Нитьянанды, но он не деви, он прабху :-) Поэтому в имени и нет "деви", а есть просто "даси".
Так объяснил мой духовный учитель, надеюсь, что я разобралась правильно :-)

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

> Харе Кришна, Ирина! Вы правильно понимаете, что "даси" - это служанка и, соответственно, "дас" - это слуга. Это и есть наши имена. Некоторые преданные шутят, что мы все однофамильцы "дас" и "даси" :-)
> "Деви" относится не столько к нам, сколько к тому, кому мы служим. Например, если имя преданной "Лакшми деви даси", то это означает, что она служанка Лакшми деви. Деви - это сама Лакшми, а мы "даси".
> Если имя преданной "Нитьянанда даси", то это значит, что она служанка Нитьянанды, но он не деви, он прабху :-) Поэтому в имени и нет "деви", а есть просто "даси".
> Так объяснил мой духовный учитель, надеюсь, что я разобралась правильно :-)


Спасибо, Нитьянанда даси :smilies:  значит я правильно думала по этому поводу  :smilies:

----------


## Александра

А почему иногда в конце мужского имени стоит дас, а иногда прабу?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Всегда стоит дас  :smilies:  Прабху только Кришна  :smilies:  Остальные его слуги, и потому называют себя дас или даси.
Но когда мы к кому-то обращаемся, то уважительно говорим "прабху" или "матаджи".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А почему иногда в конце мужского имени стоит дас, а иногда прабу?


 Думаю, когда статью размещает сам преданный, он пишет "дас",  а когда его цитируют, меняют на "прабху". 
Мне лично больше нравится очень уважительная, интеллигентная конструкция типа "Шриман Кришна дас", "Шримати Радхарани-деви даси" при назывании кого-то третьего. В прямой речи проще сказать "матаджи" и "прабху". Хотя слово "матаджи" для преданных с начала 90-х явно все еще сохранило пренебрежительный оттенок, с тех пор, как брахмачари на лекциях использовали его в уничижительном смысле (новеньким преданным, скорее всего, это непонятно). И его до сих пор склоняют на все лады (матадж, матаджей, матаджам), - кто-то в шутку, хотя это тоже показатель культуры, кто-то от безграмотности. 

Заметно, что "Прабху" с большой часто пишут... у меня, например, это слово с большой буквы  зарезервировано только для Личностей Вишну-таттв:  Кришны, Господа Чайтаньи, Господа Нитьянанды, Адвайта Ачарьи. 

Думаю, в "русском вайшнавском языке" сейчас идет становление языковых норм для имен и обращений.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

Не, нельзя о третьем лице говорить "дас" - это ведь неуважение. А то получится, что как в лицо, так "прабху", а как за спиной, так "дас".
Не вижу в термине "матаджи" неуважения (наверное я не с 90-х)). Ведь можно и "деви даси" исковеркать. Кстати "прабху" имеет не меньше бытовых вариантов ))

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Не, нельзя о третьем лице говорить "дас" - это ведь неуважение.


Вы прикалываетесь, наверно  :acute:  Нароттама дас Тхакур, Рагхунатха дас Госвами везде именно так (дас) именуются в третьем лице.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> Вы прикалываетесь, наверно  Нароттама дас Тхакур, Рагхунатха дас Госвами везде именно так (дас) именуются в третьем лице.


Нет (во всех смыслах)), там "дас" является частью имени. Т.е., если у кого-то имя Кришна дас (дас), то надо ему (и о нем) говорить - Кришна дас прабху.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Не, нельзя о третьем лице говорить "дас" - это ведь неуважение.


Согласен. В ИСККОН мы уважительно обращается к другим преданным добавляя "прабху", господин. Например, Григорий прабху, Вриндавана Чандра прабху, Враджендра Кумар прабху. Мне нравится как наш Махарадж, Бхакти Чайтанья Свами уважительно обращается к другим преданным всегда добавляя прабху. В этом столько тепла!
Еще можно уважительно обращаться, добавляю приставку "джи". (Больше ничего по поводу "джи" сказать не могу - может быть кто-то добавит. Помню только как Говинда Махарадж обращался к своему ученику так: Расабихариджи.)
Заметил еще, что Мадана Мохан прабху обращается к другим преданным не "прабху", а прабхуджи! У него получается очень ласково )))

----------


## Александра

а что там с матаджи не так было в 90е? расскажите
даже не представляю что там может быть пренебрежительного

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Нет (во всех смыслах)), там "дас" является частью имени. Т.е., если у кого-то имя Кришна дас (дас), то надо ему (и о нем) говорить - Кришна дас прабху.


А вы точно знаете, что у вас духовное имя Ванамали пандит, а не Ванамали пандит дас?

Вопрос ко всем дасам и даси )))

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> А вы точно знаете, что у вас духовное имя Ванамали пандит, а не Ванамали пандит дас?
> Вопрос ко всем дасам и даси )))


Да, ибо на моей бумажке было написано "Ванамали пандит дас", а не "Ванамали пандит дас дас" (как это было иногда у других и сам махарадж два раза произносил "дас").
Это не является признаком несмирения. Так как-то принято...

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Да, ибо на моей бумажке было написано "Ванамали пандит дас", а не "Ванамали пандит дас дас" (как это было иногда у других и сам махарадж два раза произносил "дас").
> Это не является признаком несмирения. Так как-то принято...


Я всегда считал, что если на бумажке написано "Ванамали пандит дас", значит имя "Ванамали пандит дас", а если "Ванамали пандит дас дас", значит имя "Ванамали пандит дас дас" (слуга по отношению к Ванамали пандит дас).  Где-то я читал, что в традиции гаудия-вайшнавов духовное имя включает "дас" -после имени Кришны или после имени Его преданного. Поэтому может быть и "дас дас" и "дас", и в обоих случаях это часть духовного имени.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> Я всегда считал, что если на бумажке написано "Ванамали пандит дас", значит имя "Ванамали пандит дас", а если "Ванамали пандит дас дас", значит имя "Ванамали пандит дас дас" (слуга по отношению к Ванамали пандит дас).  Где-то я читал, что в традиции гаудия-вайшнавов духовное имя включает "дас" -после имени Кришны или после имени Его преданного. Поэтому может быть и "дас дас" и "дас", и в обоих случаях это часть духовного имени.


Да, "дас" - это тоже часть имени. В общем )), в ИСККОН принято к преданному с имением "Бхакта дас" обращаться "Бхакта Прабху", а к преданному "Бхакта дас дас" - "Бхакта дас Прабху". Не знаю, насколько это всё логично и авторитетно, но я других вариаций не встречал.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Да, "дас" - это тоже часть имени. В общем )), в ИСККОН принято к преданному с имением "Бхакта дас" обращаться "Бхакта Прабху", а к преданному "Бхакта дас дас" - "Бхакта дас Прабху". Не знаю, насколько это всё логично и авторитетно, но я других вариаций не встречал.


Есть чудесный вариант, о котором написала шримати Raja Kumari dasi. Его же мне рекомендовал сам шриман Враджендра Кумар дас.
Обращаться можно просто "прабху" или "прабхуджи".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> а что там с матаджи не так было в 90е? расскажите
> даже не представляю что там может быть пренебрежительного


 Не в 90-е, а в начале 90-х, до 98. Слово произносилось брахмачари весьма уничижительно по отношению к тем самым мата-джи, с примерным смыслом "глупейшее существо". То есть интонация произношения и смысл слова не соответствовали друг другу. Поскольку надо было как-то себя защищать, - все же почти были молодые, по 20-25-30 лет, неженатые и незамужние. Когда западные грихастхи говорили нашим брахмачари, что вы скоро все переженитесь, никто им не верил.  На западе это прошло раньше и хуже, и по отношению к женщинам, и по отношению к их детям (думаю, именно от этого в западном ИСККОН появилось обращение к матаджи - "прабху" !! (вы вот этого тоже наверное не знаете )  В России это было мягче и видимо не везде, но все-таки  в начале 90-х мы это застали. Позже, после 98 года большинство брахмачари переженились, и это постепенно сошло на нет. И слову "матаджи" вернулось его истинное значение, - уважительное обращение к женщине, как к матери. И ваше поколение уже даже не понимает, о чем речь, - это очень хорошо.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Мне очень нравится называть других с "дас", "даси". И нравится, когда меня так называют, тоже. Что может быть лучше, чем когда другие преданные называют тебя слугой Господа. Но есть мнение, что называя так, мы якобы намекаем преданному, что он - *наш* слуга. Откуда это взялось, не знаю, я так не думаю. Духовное имя оканчивается на "дас", "даси",  и когда окончание заменяют на "прабху", "матаджи" у меня  какой-то дискомфорт. Но обращение "матаджи" способствует отношению как к матери, - по этикету это принято.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> А вы точно знаете, что у вас духовное имя Ванамали пандит, а не Ванамали пандит дас?
> 
> Вопрос ко всем дасам и даси )))


В Движении сознания Кришны духовное имя дается именно с приставкой дас. Других вариантов нет. Шрила Прабхупада в книге "Еще один шанс":

"В Движении сознания Кришны мы даем ученикам новые имена, которые напоминали бы им о Вишну. Если преданный, умирая, вспомнит хотя бы собственное имя - например, Кришна дас или Говинда дас, - то ему нечего будет страшиться. Поэтому перемена имени - очень важная часть обряда посвящения в ученики. Поистине, Движение сознания Кришны предоставляет человеку все возможности для того, чтобы помнить о Кришне."

Возможно духовное имя без приставки дас,  в том случае когда ребенку (по-моему до 14 лет, поправьте, если ошибаюсь) дается детское имя. Например у меня детское имя было Дравида. Без приставки дас. Мне дал его Прабхавишну Свами, когда мне было 12 лет.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> В Движении сознания Кришны духовное имя дается именно с приставкой дас. Других вариантов нет...


Да, моё имя - Ванамали пандит дас, спасибо за поправку (совсем запутали мудрецы меня). Остальное без изменений.



> Не в 90-е, а в начале 90-х, до 98. Слово произносилось брахмачари весьма уничижительно по отношению к тем самым мата-джи...


Не согласен! Я, к примеру, не слышал такого. Если и были единичные случаи, то они и воспринимались как единичные (мной по крайней мере).



> Мне очень нравится называть других с "дас", "даси". И нравится, когда меня так называют, тоже.


Если мы говорим кому-то - "ты слуга Кришны", то тем самым, мы как бы становимся в позицию старшего по отношению к нему, даём наставление. Прабхупада говорил, что мы говорим другим "Прабху" - это разве не значит "*мой* Господин"? Это гораздо более уважительное обращение.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Ничего неуважительного в имени с приставкой "дас" нет. Когда мы говорим о ком-то в третьем лице, так вполне допустимо говорить. Во всех официальных документах ИСККОН имена преданных пишутся именно так - дас, а не прабху, даже если это имя духовного учителя.

----------


## Александра

Получается если человека зовут Нандулал дас, то имя то не Нандулал, а Нандулал дас.
И если мы хотим выразить ему почтение, назвав Господином (Прабу тобишь), то нужно говорить    Прабу Нандулал дас.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> Когда мы говорим о ком-то в третьем лице, так вполне допустимо говорить.


 Т.е. в лицо нельзя, а за спиной можно? Это значит, что что-то тут не так.
Официальные документы всё-таки отличаются от разговоров о ком-то.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Т.е. в лицо нельзя, а за спиной можно? Это значит, что что-то тут не так.


Почему в лицо нельзя? Можно и в лицо. Но в лицо сказать "прабху" более уважительно. Хотя и "дас" тоже нормально.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> Но ... сказать "прабху" более уважительно.


 +5!

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Но ... сказать "прабху" более уважительно.


Мне ещё вот что не понятно. Если Кришна дас - это слуга Кришны, то что означает Кришна прабху? Неужто - господин Кришны?  :shok:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Кришна Дас прабху:-)

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Наверно, Кришна и дас - это просто 2 части имени, т.е. имя состоит из 2-х имён: 1) Кришна 2) слуга. Также и Кришна прабху: 1) Кришна 2) господин, или Бхактивинод Тхакур: 1) Бхактивинод 2) мудрец. 
Таким образом, можно при обращении заменять дас на прабху, принимая преданного своим господином. А к тем, кому нравится осознавать себя слугой, можно обращаться по полному имени (с "дас"). А чтобы себя не почувствовать господином, добавлять "шриман" или "шримати".

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> А к тем, кому нравится осознавать себя слугой, можно обращаться по полному имени (с "дас").


А если смиренному преданному нравится когда ему стопы на голову ложат? Тоже надо выполнять его желание?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> А если смиренному преданному нравится когда ему стопы на голову ложат? Тоже надо выполнять его желание?


Это не одно и то же. Если я ставлю стопы вам на голову, значит я ставлю себя выше вас. А когда я называю вас дасом (т.е вашим же духовным именем  :smilies: ), я вами восхищаюсь  :smilies:  и завидую, потому что вы дас, а я ещё далеко не дас. Заметьте также, что я вас называю не просто "дас", а "шриман дас". Это значит, что моё восхищение вами не знает границ.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

Не знаю, лично я больше уважения к себе чувствую, когда меня называют "прабху", а "дас" - как-то свысока вроде бы ко мне обращаются. Хотя и стараюсь делать вид, что мне абсолютно всё равно.
Тоже и по отношению к другим - когда обращаюсь на "дас" - как будто принижаю.
Не думаю, что здесь инициация играет какую-то роль.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> *5.* Госвами Махарадж - используется при обращении не просто к санньяси, а к просветленному Ачарье в Гуру-Парампаре.


В ИСККОН к санньяси обращаются "Госвами Махарадж" в случае, если Госвами - это имя данного конкретного санньяси. Например, Тамал Кришна Госвами или Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Ещё объясните, пожалуйста, почему "дас" в имени пишется с маленькой буквы.

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

> Ещё объясните, пожалуйста, почему "дас" в имени пишется с маленькой буквы.


,  в русской интерпритации имени Кришна дас (слуга Кришны), слуга тоже пишется с маленькой буквы. В грамматике есть понятие имен собственных и имен нарицаиельных. Имена собственные пишутся с большой буквы. Слова "слуга" или "служанка" не являются именами собственными, они указывает на наш статус.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> В грамматике есть понятие имен собственных и имен нарицаиельных. Имена собственные пишутся с большой буквы. Слова "слуга" или "служанка" не являются именами собственными, они указывает на наш статус.


Мы выяснили уже, что "дас" является частью имени собственного. Например, ваше имя Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi, а не Gaurangi Radha Devi. Далее, если "дас" всё же статус, то почему статус (титул) Тхакур в имени Бхактивинода Тхакур пишется с большой буквы.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Так принято, поэтому так и пишем.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Так принято, поэтому так и пишем.


 :mig:  А из каких соображений так принято?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Теперь уже не узнать. Ибо приняли такой порядок давным-давно.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

В фолио в письмах Шрилы Прабхупады "dasa" пишется с маленькой буквы. Видимо, так писал и Шрила Прабхупада.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Меня за последний год переучили на Дас и Прабху, хотя я тоже не вполне согласен с такой грамматикой. Просто достало, что преданные постоянно обижаются и обижаются, на что я тоже постоянно обижаюсь, что в свою очередь вызывает новые обиды. И пусть я формально не согласен с таким написанием, но мои комплексы обиженного обидчика не допускают ничего маленького в обращении к преданным, это своего рода ритуальное подношение Богу Обид, чтобы он тоже не обижался.

----------


## Александра

А почему мы гуру называем махарадж?
радж-это же царь? а царь-уже кшатрий.А гуру-брахман.Почему мы гуру называем великим царем?

----------


## Nityananda dasi

> Ещё объясните, пожалуйста, почему "дас" в имени пишется с маленькой буквы.


Харе Кришна!
Я думаю, что это может быть ещё и потому, что странно как-то ощущать себя слугой и быть с большой буквы. Сознание большинства из нас ещё не готово быть Слугой. Если бы мы писали Дас с большой буквы, в нас бы росла непомерная гордость. Так мне кажется.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Не в 90-е, а в начале 90-х, до 98. Слово произносилось брахмачари весьма уничижительно по отношению к тем самым мата-джи, с примерным смыслом "глупейшее существо". То есть интонация произношения и смысл слова не соответствовали друг другу. Поскольку надо было как-то себя защищать, - все же почти были молодые, по 20-25-30 лет, неженатые и незамужние. Когда западные грихастхи говорили нашим брахмачари, что вы скоро все переженитесь, никто им не верил.  На западе это прошло раньше и хуже, и по отношению к женщинам, и по отношению к их детям (думаю, именно от этого в западном ИСККОН появилось обращение к матаджи - "прабху" !! (вы вот этого тоже наверное не знаете )  В России это было мягче и видимо не везде, но все-таки  в начале 90-х мы это застали. Позже, после 98 года большинство брахмачари переженились, и это постепенно сошло на нет. И слову "матаджи" вернулось его истинное значение, - уважительное обращение к женщине, как к матери. И ваше поколение уже даже не понимает, о чем речь, - это очень хорошо.


Да, это точно, что не всегда и не везде. Ни помню, чтобы меня когда-то обжало обращение "матаджи".
Напротив. Также как обращение "деви" говорит о возвышенных качествах, также и обращение "матаджи" говорит о большом уважении того, кто обращается.
Окончание "джи" говорит об уважении. "Мата" -более фамильярное обращение.
 это на Западе всё перевернули с ног на голову.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> Окончание "джи" говорит об уважении... это на Западе всё перевернули с ног на голову.


Да, я, когда слышу "джи", то удивляюсь, как неуважительно это звучит.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Вроде Шрила Прабхупада как-то не очень одобрял это самое "джи" по отношении к себе. Кажется, его спросили про "джи", и он ответил, что это не слишком уважительное обращение к духовному чителю.

----------


## Александра

> Вроде Шрила Прабхупада как-то не очень одобрял это самое "джи" по отношении к себе. Кажется, его спросили про "джи", и он ответил, что это не слишком уважительное обращение к духовному чителю.


к духовному учителю-это одно, а к себе-это другое.
Конечно, или Шрила Прабхупада или мы. Просто для духовного учителя есть более высокие названия, так сказать.
В -джи нет ничего плохого.Это все равно что в России называют на "вы", а в арабских странах -джан есть. А в японии если не ошибаюсь -сан.

----------


## Александра

вот только сегодня смотрела Инд.фильм.
Там героиню зовут Иша. Ее уважительно называют Иша джи

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Вроде Шрила Прабхупада как-то не очень одобрял это самое "джи" по отношении к себе. Кажется, его спросили про "джи", и он ответил, что это не слишком уважительное обращение к духовному чителю.


В общем-то так и не совсем так: если рассмотреть два эпизода из книги. Дело в том, что ученики Прабхупады приняли его своим духовным учителем, поэтому требовалось более личное, более теплое отношение к гуру, не просто называть его "Свамиджи". Дело не в самой "джи". То что это не самое лучшее обращение гуру не отменяет того, что это вежливое обращение к вайшнавам.

Цитата из книги Сатсварупы даса Госвами "Прабхупада":

Диктуя однажды письмо своему секретарю, Прабхупада заметил, что обращение с суффиксом «джи» — не слишком уважительное обращение.
- Тогда почему же мы называем вас Свами-джи? Как нам следует вас называть?
- К духовному учителю, - ответил Свамиджи, - обычно обращаются, называя его Гурудев, Вишнупада или
Прабхупада.
- Можно, мы будем называть вас Прабхупада?
- Да.
Поначалу некоторые преданные не хотели расставаться с привычным «Свамиджи», в которое они вкладывали всю свою любовь и привязанность к духовному учителю.
- Я слышал, что нам нельзя больше называть вас «Свамиджи». Это правда? - спросил как-то утром на прогулке один из его учеников.
- Кто вам это сказал? - тут же отозвался Прабхупада.
- Говорят, будто вы сказали, что это не слишком уважительное обращение, и нам больше не следует вас так называть.
- Я ничего подобного не говорил.
- Значит, мы по-прежнему можем называть вас «Свамиджи»?
- Да, конечно.
Однако слово «Свамиджи» скоро исчезло из обихода.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Все-таки давайте-ка спросим знатоков языка. А то мне кажется, тут каждый хочет приписать что-то свое, идущее прямо из сердца  :smilies:  Я слышал так же вариант, что "джи" это вовсе никакое не "вы", а просто как наше "чка", т.е. матаджи по-русски это мамочка. Я не утверждаю, но мне всегда было ближе такое понимание.

----------


## Александра

> Все-таки давайте-ка спросим знатоков языка. А то мне кажется, тут каждый хочет приписать что-то свое, идущее прямо из сердца  Я слышал так же вариант, что "джи" это вовсе никакое не "вы", а просто как наше "чка", т.е. матаджи по-русски это мамочка. Я не утверждаю, но мне всегда было ближе такое понимание.


Вы же не обращаетесь к мало знакомому человеку Вовочка, Юлечька Петровна и так далее? А в Индии как раз -джи говорится людям, которых плохо знаешь, начальству или партнерам

----------


## Александра

В Индии не принято обращаться к старшим по возрасту людям по имени, даже если они ваши хорошие знакомые или родственники. Обращение по имени возможно между равными, либо к прислуге, в остальных случаях используются разные заменители имен. Так, можно обращаться к человеку "sir", "miss", "teacher", "uncle", "aunty" и т.п. В редких случаях можно использовать имя собеседника, но с добавлением уважительного окончания "-джи".

нашла на сайте про Индию и как люди ображаются на Хинди к различным родственникам

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Все-таки давайте-ка спросим знатоков языка. А то мне кажется, тут каждый хочет приписать что-то свое, идущее прямо из сердца  Я слышал так же вариант, что "джи" это вовсе никакое не "вы", а просто как наше "чка", т.е. матаджи по-русски это мамочка. Я не утверждаю, но мне всегда было ближе такое понимание.


Давайте спросим. А вообще здесь преданные делятся споим опытом, в этом нет ничего плохого, Вриндава Чандра прабху!
Как раз вы и хотите приписать что-то идущее от сердца. То что "джи" является является уважительным обращением, это не предмет спора, это данность, это факт. Иначе духовные учителя, старшие преданные, индусы (носители языка) не обращались бы к другим используя "джи". Можно узнать точный перевод "джи" (поскольку никто из здесь присутствующих его не знает), но это ведь не изменит сути. Великолепный знаток санскрита, известный проповедник Мадана Мохан прабху (он изучал его во вриндаване, он, кстати, написал вторую часть пранама-мантру Чайтанья Чандры Чарана прабху), обращается к другим преданным используя приставку "джи". Думаю он бы смог вам хорошо объяснить, почему он это делает. Более того, он обращается так не только к тем, преданным, с которыми непосредственно общается, но и к старшим. Когда они приезжали к нам с Гопипаранадханой прабху (переводчиком "Шримад Бхагаватам"), он очень мягко и ласково называл его "прабхуджи".
Простите, просто мне не понравилось, то что вы привели пример со Шрилой Прабхупадой, хотя там речь шла о другом. 
Интересно было бы узнать перевод "джи" или услышать мнение знатока, я не спорю. Но это никак не отменяет того, что что джи добавляют, чтобы выразить уважение человеку (а не наоборот).

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> Цитата из книги Сатсварупы даса Госвами "Прабхупада":
> Диктуя однажды письмо своему секретарю, Прабхупада заметил, что обращение с суффиксом «джи» — не слишком уважительное обращение...


Вот и Прабхупада сказал о том же. Потом он уже начал говорить о другом (о термине Свами).

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> Все-таки давайте-ка спросим знатоков языка.


Хинди (и др. индийские языки) очень сложны для понимания )) Мало просто сделать словарный перевод, ещё нужно чувствовать культуру. В разных местах Индии может быть по разному. По-моему, чётко высказанного мнения Прабхупады достаточно. Как для меня, так точно  :tongue:

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

на данной почве возникли такие инспирации: мата-G и уважаемый БиСи

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Вот и Прабхупада сказал о том же. Потом он уже начал говорить о другом (о термине Свами).


Зачем же выдергивать фразу из контекста? Почитайте книгу. Там речь идет о том, как у Прабхупады появилось имя Прабхупада. Автор рассказывает предысторию. Прабхупада тактично намекнул про джи, чтобы ученики поняли, что обращаться к духовному учителю так как они обращались раньше, не правильно.
Кроме того, раз уж вы хотите заниматься казуистикой, то чуть-чуть позволю себе это. Автор пишет: "Прабхупада заметил, что обращение с суффиксом «джи» — не слишком уважительное обращение." При этом автор не приводит точной цитаты Прабхупады, Мы не знаем как именно прабхупада это отметил и что он при этом сказал. Зато дальше автор приводит точную цитату Прабхупады:
- Я ничего подобного не говорил.

А вообще начал весь этот диалог не из-за "джи" - такая мелочь, а из-за выдергивания фраз Шрилы Прабхупады из контекста, что считаю неправильным, так как может измениться смысл.
Приведу пару примеров.

Рамешвара: Мне сказали это, если человек постится на Бхима Экадаши, это подобно тему, как поситься на все Экадаши. Это правда?
Прабхупада: Да. 

А если полная версия:

Рамешвара: Мне сказали это, если человек постится на Бхима Экадаши, это подобно тему, как поситься на все Экадаши. Это правда?
Прабхупада: Да. Экадаши предназначены для поста, неважно Бхима или Арджуна. Но мы не можем поститься, поэтому мы должны есть немного фруктов и… В другом случае, экадаши означает пост.

Действительно ли Прабхупада подтвердил, что полный пост на Нирджала Экадаши был эквивалентен строгому наблюдению всех других Экадаши, или он просто сказал, что Экадаши предназначается для поста?

Другой пример, не буду приводить весь диалог. Он касается обвинений ритвиков, что в ИСККОН не следуют указанию Прабхупады, что при живом гуру ученик не может становиться гуру. Они вырывают фразу Прабхупады из контекста. Но если прочитать весь диалог учеников с Прабхупадой, то смысл меняется. Ученик не может принимать учеников при живом гуру, в обход своего гуру, Прабхупада на этом делает акцент.

Таких примеров можно привести много.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Хинди (и др. индийские языки) очень сложны для понимания )) Мало просто сделать словарный перевод, ещё нужно чувствовать культуру.


 И что? Я разве предлагал делать словарный перевод или отказаться от чувствования культуры?




> В разных местах Индии может быть по разному. По-моему, чётко высказанного мнения Прабхупады достаточно. Как для меня, так точно


Не очень уважительное обращение?

----------


## Александра

> А почему мы гуру называем махарадж?
> радж-это же царь? а царь-уже кшатрий.А гуру-брахман.Почему мы гуру называем великим царем?


а на мой вопрос никто не ответил((((((((

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Рохини Сута прабху: Нельзя приводить цитаты Прабхупады отдельно от контекста!*

Цитировать Шрилу Прабхупаду необходимо применимо к своей собственной ситуации и к своим собственным нуждам.

Ни в коем случае нельзя, листая фолио Прабхупады (вырывать фразы),заявлять: «Прабхупада сказал!» Ведь Прабхупада говорил и многие другие вещи. Он говорил определенные истины применимо к определенной ситуации, но в других местах и других обстоятельствах он говорил совершенно противоположные вещи.

Если у человека есть желание манипулировать цитатами, то их можно растолковать как угодно. Так что когда в следующий раз вам скажут, что женщины как дети, поблагодарите их за комплимент, ибо только те, кто хранит всю жизнь невинное сознание ребенка, могут вернуться к Богу. Иисус тоже говорил: «Только те, кто как дети, смогут вернуться к Отцу».

Говорят, что женщины менее разумны. Прежде всего, в наш век указывать на это неуместно, потому что в Кали-югу не хватает разума всем. Кроме того, бывает, многие женщины оказываются умнее мужчин. Но где сказано, что разум или интеллект является ценным достоинством преданного? Известно, что разум мужчины более склонен к рационализации – однако в этом нет ничего особенного. Это не что иное, как любая другая материальная черта, это не влияет на качество преданного служения Кришне. И если это лишь материальная черта, то она может, напротив, стать помехой для нас в какие-то решающие моменты жизни.

Также известно, что разум женщины более склонен поддаваться влиянию эмоций, но это помогает женщинам легче погрузиться в преданное служение, чем мужчинам. (Они счастливы, если их жизнь устроена. Если же они не имеют защищенности, они недовольны и ощущают тревогу.)

Долг мужчины – взять на себя ответственность за то, чтобы у жены была эта защищенность. У женщины само собой появится желание служить такому мужу, и у него не возникнет необходимости просить об этом.

Поэтому нельзя приводить цитаты Прабхупады отдельно от контекста. Наоборот, необходимо пытаться понять его дух. Если бы он хоть немного принижал значение женщин, он бы не стал первым вайшнавом в истории, который создал ашрам матаджи, который допустил женщин к разнообразным видам служения (включая проведение пуджи – в Индии такого никогда не было).

Он стал давать женщинам брахманическую инициацию. Он даже говорил одной из них, что не пожалел бы ради них и собственной жизни. Вы помните историю о матаджи Малати, которая подавала Прабхупаде прасад, когда он сидел в окружении духовных братьев-санньяси? Тогда он сказал им: «Она посвятила свою жизнь мне, и я тоже готов отдать свою жизнь за нее».

Необходимо принимать во внимание, как Прабхупада действовал, а не только приводить его цитаты в уместных и неуместных для этого случаях. Нельзя использовать цитаты Прабхупады на эту тему, чтобы оправдать свои слабости – и особенно этими цитатами не должны манипулировать мужчины

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Да, это точно, что не всегда и не везде. Ни помню, чтобы меня когда-то обижало обращение "матаджи".


Значит, вам посчастливилось не слышать, как *годами* использовали слово в отрыве от его смысла. Или возможно, вы не настолько восприимчивы к искажению смысла - интонацией. 

Причем, если вспомнить, в те годы зачастую и сами женщины, когда друг к другу обращались "обезличенно"  и хотели на что-то "указать", очень часто произносили: *"Матаджи!"*  в таком настроении  :ranting:  или таком  :cool:  ... Я столько раз была этому свидетелем. Так что лично я лучше десять раз обращусь по духовному имени или как-нибудь на русском, навроде "знаешь, дорогая", "будьте добры" и т.п.






> это на Западе всё перевернули с ног на голову.


Не на пустом месте на западе все это возникло. К счастью, сейчас это прекратилось. Слово "матаджи" сейчас вроде бы прекратили говорить к месту и не к месту и произносят весьма уважительно, правильно. 

.................. 

Как звучит окончание -джи около имени, мне нравится. Прабхупада был против, когда ученики фамильярно обращались к нему "Свамиджи", а не против самого этого окончания.

Когда преданные называют кого-то с "-джи", это умягчает сердце, - я бы так сказала.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Также окончания "дас", "даси" напрямую относятся к бхакти, - обозначают  вечную природу души как слуги Кришны.

Окончания "матаджи" и "прабху" - скорее больше из области варнашрамы, обоначают отношениям между самими преданными.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Зачем же выдергивать фразу из контекста? 
> 
> ...Приведу пару примеров.
> 
> Рамешвара: Мне сказали это, если человек постится на Бхима Экадаши, это подобно тему, как поститься на все Экадаши. Это правда?
> Прабхупада: Да. 
> 
> А если полная версия:
> 
> ...


Простите, но то, что вы приводите опять этот случай только еще раз показывает, что вы не поняли, для чего именно предназначен Бхима экадаши. Дравида Дас именно поэтому и написал вторую статью,что его четкую и вполне достаточную статью первый раз не все поняли, начались вопросы *от непонявших*. Поэтому он еще раз, более подробно, написал, чтобы беспокойства у части преданных, которые не поняли с первого раза, улеглись. 

Из этой цитаты прямо следует, что Прабхупада ответил на вопрос ученика "Да": да, полный пост на Бхима экадаши приравнивается к строгому соблюдению всех экадаши года, даже без экадашного прасада и воды. Да, все экадаши года презназначены для полного поста. *ПОСТ *  тогда  означал  *ПОЛНЫЙ пост,   без любого прасада и воды*. Поскольку в Кали-югу это большинству трудно (Прабхупада пишет: "но мы не можем поститься") , мы знаем, что есть экадаши, о котором  Шрила Вьясадева рассказал Бхиме. После "да" Шрила Прабхупада просто начал объяснять, почему именно это так.

И кто хочет, могут в этот экадаши поститься. Но не предназначен Бхима экадаши для нейтрализации того, что в экадаши в течение года съедаются зернобобовые. В этом случае  надо в двадаши, следующим за нарушенным экадаши,  поститься. Поэтому в календаре не будут больше указывать,  что в Пандава экадаши - полный пост без воды,  если нарушались экадаши в течение года, как это долгие годы писали. Вот о чем эта статья. 



И то что, вы здесь пытаетесь снова сказать, что я исказила смысл статьи, не переведя ее полностью (хотя я дала краткое содержание, и не перевела  полностью потому что много чего другого надо переводить, а также потому, что ее смысл мне лично полностью понятен с первого раза)  меня  очень и очень удивляет.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А я подумываю, не написать ли Администраторам, потому что мои сообщения Dayal Nitai das, хотя сам в смысле темы Пандава Нирджала экадаши не разобрался, вообще приравнивает к выдергиванию цитат и искажению смысла ритвиками.




> Зачем же выдергивать фразу из контекста? 
> 
> ...А вообще начал весь этот диалог не из-за "джи" - такая мелочь, а из-за выдергивания фраз Шрилы Прабхупады из контекста, что считаю неправильным, так как может измениться смысл.
> 
> 
> *Приведу пару примеров.*
> 
> Рамешвара: Мне сказали это, если человек постится на Бхима Экадаши, это подобно тему, как поситься на все Экадаши. Это правда?
> Прабхупада: Да. 
> ...


Подтверждаю впечатление Вриндавана Чандры даса (если я правильно его поняла) от стиля замечаний Dayal Nitai das`а  - что он, Dayal Nitai das,  использует свое рвение защищать Шрилу Прабхупаду... если мне позволят, я сказала бы так:  не по адресу он использует свое рвение... и в каком то не том стиле...

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Харе Кришна!
> Я думаю, что это может быть ещё и потому, что странно как-то ощущать себя слугой и быть с большой буквы. Сознание большинства из нас ещё не готово быть Слугой. Если бы мы писали Дас с большой буквы, в нас бы росла непомерная гордость. Так мне кажется.


Может быть. И "прабху" в имени пишут тоже с маленькой. Мол, прабху-то ты прабху, да только маленький. Чтобы не загордился прабхуджи.
Как много тонкостей!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В Фолио написание разнообразное, так как разные секретари Шрилы Прабхупады писали в разные годы по-разному. Вот такие варианты: 


My dear Tulsi Das Prabhu (из письма Тамалы Кришны Госвами)
His Grace Vasudeva das Adhikari
Karandhar Das		
Jagadisa das Adhikari





Вот как писал свое имя  сам Шрила Прабхупада в 1957(совсем неожиданно, но это часть нашей истории, поэтому очень интересно): 

English version and explanations of Shri Chaitanya Charitamrita by Krishna Das Kaviraj Goswami
Second Part
Edited by *Goswami Abhay Charan Das Bhaktivedanta*,
Editor "Back To Godhead", 1957.







Вот написание под редакцией Шрилы Прабхупады из ранних номеров BTG , март 1960 (еще до отъезда в США): 

From Goswami Krishna Das Kaviraj the direct disciple is Srila Narottam Das Thakur who accepted Viswanath Chakrabarty as his servitor. Viswanath Chakrabarty accepted Jagannath Das Babajee from whom Srila Bhaktivinode Thakore was initiated and Srila Gour Kishore Das Babajee the spiritual master of Om Vishnupada Bhaktisiddhanta Saraswati Prabhupad-the Divine spiritual Master of our humbleself.







апрель 1977 : 

As you have recommended them, I am accepting for first initiation Kiki Laureen Cogan and David Hughes. Their initiated names are Krsna Kripa dasi and Dasanu dasa. Now you must hold a fire ceremony and they must vow to follow the four regulative principles and chant 16 rounds daily. I also accept Kamarikanta devi dasi and Jagatkarta dasa for second initiation. Jagatkarta's brahmana thread is duly enclosed. After the fire ceremony they may both be allowed to hear the Gayatri mantra from the tape in the right ear. By your good example teach them how to be brahmanas.
Hoping this finds you well.
Your ever well-wisher,
A.C. Bhaktivedanta Swami







подписи имен учеников на Вьяса-пуджу Шриле Прабхупаде  1986

Kåñëa-prema däsa / Garuòa däsa / Çréväsa Paëòita däsa / Gaurahari däsa / Sulabha däsa / Jayadeva däsa / Jämbavän däsa / Bhakta Patrick / Bhakta Dave / Bhakta Mark / Bhakta John / Bhaktimärga-devé däsé / Rüpa-maïjaré-devé däsé / Bhaväné-devé däsé / Kiçoriëé-devé däsé / Nandasuta-devé däsé /

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Написание с большой или маленьких букв похоже на табель о рангах, и потому не очень интересно тем, кто интересуется непосредственно бхакти, а не системой отношений... в почти отсутствующей варнашраме. 

Еще немножко в тему. На днях пришла рассылка с перечнем ответственных за бронь на украинском фестивале. Имена написаны по схеме: 

*Радхарани мат. 

Кришна пр.*

Ну то есть, с одной стороны, как бы надо бы уважительно написать, с "матаджи и прабху" - старшие наверное учат так? Но зачем тогда сокращать, где здесь уважение... На одном местном сайте пошли дальше - все мужские имена пишут  по схеме "*Кришна п.*"  А ведь в начале-то было  "Кришна д."!

Такое впечатление возникает, что уже чуть ли не считается, что слова "дас" и "даси" в духовном имени - это принижение статуса преданных и вообще самый распоследний способ, как можно преданных Кришны называть...

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Такое впечатление возникает, что уже чуть ли не считается, что слова "дас" и "даси" в духовном имени - это принижение статуса преданных и вообще самый распоследний способ, как можно преданных Кришны называть...


 :smilies:  
Пример, когда в одном письме и  "дас", и "Дас" 
Resolution
At the meeting of the members of the Bureau of the International Society for Krishna consciousness held at their Head Office at the Hare Krishna Land, Gandhi Gram Road, Juhu, Bombay on the 19th day of November, 1974, the following was resolved:
1. That a Current Account be opened with Punjab National 
Bank, Bengali Market Branch, New Delhi.
2. That the name of the Current Account be INTERNATIONAL SOCIETY FOR KRISHNA CONSCIOUSNESS (ISKCON).
3. That the account will be be operated jointly by Sriman Tejiyas das Adhikary and Sriman Pralad Rakshaka das Brahmachary, whose signatures appear below.
Attested Signatures:
Tejiyas Das Adhilkari
Prahlad Rakshaka das Brahmachary
Brahmananda Swami

В тексте письма - Sriman Tejiyas das Adhikary, а в заверенной подписи - Tejiyas Das Adhilkari.

Почему вопросы возникают - так если "Дас" часть имени, тогда нужно писать с прописной, а если пишут со строчной, то, видимо, вкладывают в это какой-то смысл. Вот этот смысл и интересен.  
Объяснить маленькую букву воспитанием смирения не получается, так как в именах чистых преданных тоже пишут "dasa" (в Шри Чайтанье-чаритамрите): 
Raghunätha däsa Gosvämé
Narottama däsa Öhäkura

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

> Когда мы говорим о царях, то мы используем слово "Махараджа" (именно с окончанием "а" в конце - महाराज - mahaaraaja). 
> А когда мы говорим о религиозных титулах, то мы используем слово "Махарадж" (без "а" в конце). 
> Но в Хинди эти два слова часто используются как синонимы и иногда разница стирается, хотя, на самом деле у слова "Махараджа" (царь) и "Махарадж" (религиозный титул) различные смысловые акценты.


 राज् rāj - это инфинитив глагола в санскрите (править, направлять, указывать, управлять; освещать и пр.).
А существительное только одно - राज rāja (царь, правитель; лучший в своём роде; также = rājan) - которое вместе с приставкой maha и образует महाराज mahārājа, применяемое не только к известным, великим царям, но и к божественным личностям (например, Варуне, Индре и Яме), а также духовным наставникам.
Нет существительного "махарадж" в санскрите

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

> Я писал не о Санскрите, а о Хинди, а в Хинди окончание "а" теряется.


писали, поскольку ссылались на महाराज mahārājа -> 


> Когда мы говорим о ...





> Я свой ответ базировал на статье из английской Википедии, а там написано: 
> "Mahārāja (also spelled maharajah) is a Sanskrit title for a "great king" or "high king".The term Maharaj denotes separate noble and religious offices, although the fact that in Hindi the suffix 'a' in Maharaja is silent makes the two titles near homophones"


Написанное означает, что суффикс этот у хинди-говорящих индусов не произносится (is silent), в связи с чем махарадж - это нечто вроде омофона к махараджа. Однако этимологически есть только одно существительное.



> Кстати, а почему тогда на русском языке (и не только русском) говорят "Махарадж"?


Точно также говорят и Гуру Махараджа, Махараджа Гурудев... и не только в русском )

p.s. Кстати, сам слышал, как индус из северной Индии, хинди-говорящий,  сказал Махараджа применительно к своему Гуру.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

Ладно, подведём черту ))
У каждого немного свой подход к этому вопросу, и это здорово! Это абсолютно нормальная ситуация для общества преданных (по крайней мере, так говорил Прабхавишну Свами на лекции в Краснодаре в 2001 году).
По теме: вообще-то при обращении надо учитывать не только индийские традиции, но и местные. А вот для русского языка окончание "джи" звучит не очень уважительно, что подтверждается практикой его использования.

----------


## Мария Четти

Харе Кришна уважаемые матаджи и прабхуджи!
Тут выше вы пытались выяснить что же такое приставка "джи", так вот это можно перевести как "уважаемый"(-ая). 
Если вас кто-то по имени окликает, вы можете спросить "джи?", это будет вежливо, и будет иметь смысл "я слушаю вас, уважаемый". Если вы хотите ответить на что-то утвердительно, вместо слова да вы так же можете сказать просто "джи". Если вы говорите по-индийски "нет" или "да", то чтобы вежливо звучало, то это "джи" тоже надо добавлять, получается "нэхиджи" и "ханьджи" соответственно. Эта приставка используется везде и всегда. Например, когда говорите уважаемая матушка, получается "аммиджи" и так далее. С именами получается соответственно.

----------


## Galima

Так много всего переплелось... помню, что было предписание - все души в женском теле) должны обращаться к душам в мужском теле ) с приставкой прабху, к любому имени, светскому или духовному. Все души в мужском теле) должны были обращаться ко всем душам в женском теле, кроме души в теле его жены) как к матаджи. Между собой души в мужском теле именовали друг дружку с приставкой прабху, а вот душам в женском теле осталась непонятность, как именовать друг друга) В итоге обращались по имени без каких-либо приставок, но по интонации и ты/вы было понятно само отношение.

По моим наблюдениям, на вопрос - Простите, как вас зовут? С приставкой дас/даси отвечают только свеже инициированные  :smilies: 

Для меня оказалось удобным приставлять к духовному имени "джи", удобно, потому что эту приставку можно использовать и к мужчинам и к женщинам - Лалита-Кришна джи, Доял-Нитай джи и т.д.

Письма и официальные документы должны учитывать в этом случае правила двух языков  :smilies:  как минимум и саму традицию как максимум  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> По моим наблюдениям, на вопрос - Простите, как вас зовут? С приставкой дас/даси отвечают только свеже инициированные


С приставкой дас/даси отвечают те, кто всегда помнят, что они слуги слуг Кришны.

----------


## Александра

вот на счет дас и даси...может я уже писала где то, но повторюсь.
некоторые хитрые преданные получают имя(Лалита, например) и думают что это их имя-Лалита.
А на самом деле у них есть теперь их название, выражающее их предназначение-СЛужанка Лалиты деви.
И такие преданные начинают убирать у себя приставку _даси, -дас, якобы, по-тому.... что они не достойны называть себя слугами, что как будто это очень высокое положение быть слугой, в данном случае Лалиты. Это так, это очень высокое положение. Но когда мы убираем приставку-даси-дас, тогда мы становимся вообще Самой ЛАлитой, еще выше. На это у нас хватает "смирения"????
Никого не хотела бы оскорбить или принизить, мои поклоны)))
Думаю,когда получу имя,....постараюсь уйти от соблазна убрать приставку-даси

----------


## Galima

> С приставкой дас/даси отвечают те, кто всегда помнят, что они слуги слуг Кришны.


Да, видимо сразу после инициации еще помнят  :smilies: 

Я знала одного преданного, он вообще ко всем обращался Махарадж и самого себя просил также называть, меня это коробило)
В итоге, у нас так и не получилось сколь-нибудь продуктивного общения, меня раздражала эта напыщенность, во всяком случае именно такое мнение сложилось. Может у него были другие мотивы для такого самоназывания.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Да, для этого и существует вайшнавский этикет. Чтобы не придумывали ничего и называли друг друга так, как рекомендовано ачарьями.

----------

